# BAFTA win for Diddy Movies



## Guy Rowland (Nov 23, 2014)

Chuffed to report that Diddy Movies 2 won best comedy at this year's Children's BAFTAs. I scored and sound designed the show - and composed the music for the award show itself. Huzzah!

http://awards.bafta.org/award/2014/childrens


----------



## nikolas (Nov 23, 2014)

Huzzah Guy!

Congratulations and all the best! :D YAY!

I actually know the feeling, though I never got to be in the awards anyhow! ..

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 23, 2014)

No, they don't let composers in, do they?

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 23, 2014)

Is there anything you can't do? If there is, we haven't found it yet.

*Applause*


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 23, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Is there anything you can't do? If there is, we haven't found it yet.
> 
> *Applause*



Why thank you, very kind. Things I can't do - grown up stuff, mainly. But, frankly, adulthood is over-rated.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 24, 2014)

I honestly think writing for children is one of the most rewarding things we can do with our music. Jenny and I recently had a chance to do a children's/family entertainment library album and it really has been one of our most happy writing experiences (fortunately I find it very easy to channel my inner mischievous child - infact I find it hard to channel anything else most of the time…..).

Delighted that a production you have no doubt made a massive contribution to has been recognised in this way.

Wishing you much more success,

Stephen


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats, Guy.


----------



## rJames (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats here as well, Guy.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats Guy!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks very much Jay, rJames, Andrew and Stephen again, very kind of you.

Stephen, it's a funny old thing - though 90% of my work is in kids TV, in terms of content most stuff is really no different to adult. Well, except the budgets seem to be determined by the average height of the audience, and yet of course they want the same production value. But the really good side of that is that production teams are smaller and you (usually) don't have 30 execs all weighing in. And best of all, pretty much everyone I work with in an ongoing basis are lovely people. When I've dipped my toe into the grown up world, I've found myself appreciating kids telly all the more. So I'm pretty happy in my little world really.

BTW, for those Brits who know who they are, happy to report that the stars of my show above, Dick and Dom, last night also picked by Best Presenter award for Absolute Genius (I composed the theme music and dubbed those too). Most British adults have no idea they're still on TV because kids shows are all locked away on the CBBC channel now and thus don't have any adult awareness at all. But the two fellas are so good at what they do, really pleased they got the nod this year.


----------

